# IBS and Fainting



## Karalena (Oct 24, 2011)

I was diagnosed with "spastic colon," now I guess it's called IBS, when I was in college. I'm now 48 years old. I had many years of pain and flair-ups, but then in my 30s everything calmed down. When I turned 40, I had multiple issues, including thyroid cancer, and the IBS started back up. Only now, when I get cramping, I start sweating profusely, and my vision starts to tunnel and many times I pass out. It has happened at work, at home, in public bathrooms. In the past week, I have had 4 episodes, two which were bad enough to pass out. Does anyone else experience this?


----------



## usagoldie (Oct 14, 2011)

Karalena said:


> I was diagnosed with "spastic colon," now I guess it's called IBS, when I was in college. I'm now 48 years old. I had many years of pain and flair-ups, but then in my 30s everything calmed down. When I turned 40, I had multiple issues, including thyroid cancer, and the IBS started back up. Only now, when I get cramping, I start sweating profusely, and my vision starts to tunnel and many times I pass out. It has happened at work, at home, in public bathrooms. In the past week, I have had 4 episodes, two which were bad enough to pass out. Does anyone else experience this?


Hi Karalena, Yes I pass out too. My blood pressure drops 20 points. Now I take Florinef when I wake up, and I have to lay there 1/2 hour before I get up. I try to drink water but it hurts my stomach, (IBS and Gastritis) I am suppose to wear those ortho stockings to the hip, but I can't wear them in the heat, I'll pass out! It is when I eat or have BM. If my husband is with me, he says I turn white, don't answer him and out I go. Now I fake being ok. I pretend that I am tying my shoes (no laces)lol, and mostly I can maintain and not go out. I try to eat on my couch laying down. When I feel I'm losing it, I just lay down on the couch. (Hey, they tell me the Romans ate laying down!)I can't stand in a line at a bank, or P.O. either. I am going on a cruise in May and I can't stand in the drill with the orange life preserver. I was misdiagnosed MS for 20 years and now they say I really have Shy Draggers. It is more with the autonomic nervous system, not the central. Start carrying a pillow with you so you can protect your head. My Dr.'s didn't take me seriously, I believe, so nothing was done for years when it was its worse. When I passed out in his office 2 times in 1 visit, is when he had the blood pressure cuff on, thus the 20 point drop. I train horses and I feel fine at the barn. It is when I get home and start to eat, the problem. Right now, I am tolerating a smoothie I make and then I eat at night on the couch. Hope that helps, you are NOT alone, whatever the cause. Goldie


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sometimes abdominal pain (or even just a regular bowel movement) can trigger the vagus nerve and cause vaso-vagal syncope. Syncope means fainting, and some people don't completely faint, but definitely have issues with that.If it is happening regularly you probably need to get it evaluated.


----------



## nmt81 (Oct 26, 2011)

I experience something similar, and therefore can sympathize with you all. I will feel uneasy and sometimes unbalanced (which I call dizzy), but people don't understand that it's not the spinning kind or a lightheaded kind, it's more of a heavy feeling like I'm really off balance, just stepped off a boat, or something. It sometimes makes me feel like I might black out, but I never have. It is bad enough, however, to where I'll feel weak in the legs and I'll need assistance sometimes to walk. It's always associated with my stomach issues and can be worse after eating meals or when I need to go to the bathroom. Usually a bowel movement will relieve it somewhat. I just had an attack last week that lasted for about six days, and I'm still recovering, but it was awful. I'm very curious about the nerve connection with IBS, and the blood pressure connection. My blood pressure is normal when I'm tested, so I don't know if it's dropping. Anyway, I'm very sorry to know that's what you go through. My life is miserable enough with this problem, I couldn't imagine actually passing out. The only thing I say is to stay determined to care for yourself, find a doctor who really cares and understands IBS (though I haven't found one, it's worth the search and I'm going to keep looking), and don't let others not understanding your symptoms get you down. This is real, and no one should make you feel like you're crazy or a whiner, etc. I'm new to this forum and not sure if it's okay to post links to sites that I've found helpful, so I won't until I know, but one thing that I just came across this last week that helped me get over the attack I was suffering is a helpful IBS diet from a real IBS sufferer. Her name is Heather Van Vorous and she has a book and a website. The book is called Eating for IBS. Her suggestions and explanations really gave me some insight and the tips I followed for eating to get out of an attack really improved my symptoms within two days. It's not a cure all, since there's not a cure, but for symptom management I think she's got great advice. Take care all


----------

